# vox snake charmer compressor.



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Does any one know how to use this bloody thing? I bought it cause it had decent reviews and the price was right, but the instructions are vague and I can't get the thing to sound any good. Any help would be appreciated, this thing is like a grain of sand under my foreskin.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The reviews at H-C would appear to echo your experience.

To recreate something akin to a Dynacomp (which is a fair starting point to branch out from), set the attack to minimum/fastest and the release to longest/max). Set emphasis to 12:00, and ratio to High. Now fart around with the compression control.

Keep in mind that it can be a bit of a mental trick to wrap one's head around the idea of "gain-reduction". My old rackmount Ashley compressor has a 5-led gain-reduction indicator, and in many ways it indicates in a manner opposite to what one has grown accustomed to with level meters on mixers and such.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for your help!! Starting to come together now!!!


----------

